# My Shire Colt, does he have the right conformation?



## Alexisalaska (Mar 18, 2011)

Also ANY kind of tips with him would be great!! Ive been around arabians-total end of the spectrum right?-but his feathering as he gets older is going to irk me if its not white. Any tips on shires/feathered horses are much appreciated!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Typical of the breed, he is sickle hocked. In a draft breed it was thought that such conformation would provide more pulling power. In reality it provides for more spavins in hocks. His front legs are over straight IMO and his shoulder is steep, but he is very young. A wise phrase I have never had fail me is this one when judging a young horse, "Tops may come, but bottoms never!" This says that if a horse has crooked legs, they will stay crooked... but if he has a somewhat less than stellar body type that may change for the better. 

That being said, I do not know what you mean by show horse. You mean in the ring as a halter draft horse? Do you have an example of a Shire you know is winning in this that you can post? Halter classes are odd in that horses that would not make it as working horses can win there (look at the Quarterhorse for examples).


----------



## Alexisalaska (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes halter classes, sorry i didnt specify. Umm i can try to find one, his parents are other very plump i attached images. His mom is wearing the red halter and the excessively white shire is a two year old that is shown winning at the 2011 National Western Stock Show, Denver, CO. Are you sure the legs are not just because of how awkward young shire look? My Akita was a sausage on sticks until she hit 8 months, now she looks like she could run in and blow the dog show competition out of the water. I know hes jut a baby and i dont want to push anything on him was just wondering, i already love im he is just the cutest thing ive ever seen


----------

